# Electric Go Kart conversion?



## knowend9 (May 19, 2019)

So I've decided I'm going to try to convert this go kart (single gear, non-electric, berg black edition go kart) into a (non-road) electric vehicle. 

The back wheels are currently pedal powered (single gear) and I would like to keep it the way it is. My hope is to change the two front wheels to electric hub motors with disk brakes (suspension would be an additional plus). I'm looking to get like 35 mph. The total current weight, including myself, of the go kart is about 300lbs. 

My question is if it is possible and what are all of the things I will need to make this happen? (not including the suspension stuff)

I know I will need:
-2 hub motors (BCLD? What type of power do I need per wheel?)
-LI battery
-Controller (do I need 1 controller for each motor?)
-Throttle Pedal 
-Front disk brakes setup
-Speedometer

Is there anything else I'm forgetting?

Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## lonant (May 4, 2021)

knowend9 said:


> So I've decided I'm going to try to convert this go kart (single gear, non-electric, berg black edition go kart) into a (non-road) electric vehicle.
> 
> The back wheels are currently pedal powered (single gear) and I would like to keep it the way it is. My hope is to change the two front wheels to electric hub motors with disk brakes (suspension would be an additional plus). I'm looking to get like 35 mph. The total current weight, including myself, of the go kart is about 300lbs.
> 
> ...


Hi, I am interested in doing the same thing as you. Did you get anywhere on this project? I am considering taking a Bafang mid drive instead, but they are expensive. Please let me know if you managed to see this through, and what you did. I have exactly the same go kart.
thanks


----------



## Mr_wrong_0 (Jun 18, 2021)

lonant said:


> Hi, I am interested in doing the same thing as you. Did you get anywhere on this project? I am considering taking a Bafang mid drive instead, but they are expensive. Please let me know if you managed to see this through, and what you did. I have exactly the same go kart.
> thanks


I am just starting on the same project. I picked up a berg kart a few years ago. I'm not shooting for a very high tech build. 4 12v 9ah sla batteries instead of lithium. Did you start on yours?


----------

